# Fertilizing after soil test



## Nscottreed (Jun 9, 2017)

So I just did my first soil test. According the the recommended levels, I'm doing fairly well. I use Milorganite quite regularly. Before getting my results back, I was considering not using any granular fertilizer this year and focus on top dressing my lawn with high quality compost and spraying with molasses. I'm taking this on the recommendation of others within my state who claim that this helps cut down on the watering needs. I received my soil test results back and I have very high levels of Phosphorus. I'm attaching the results below. Anyone have any tips on how I should proceed?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!!!

I would say just keep doing what you have been doing unless there is something else you are trying to do or if you are having issues somewhere.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

What lab did your soil test?
Do you know what extraction method they used? If not, I suggest you contact them to get that information as it is important to know in order to evaluate your results.
I would urge you to apply no more phosphorous. Your reported phosphorous is at or near detrimental levels.
Welcome to TLF.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:

Man, I'd love to have my soil test love to come back with those results. I would consider not using the molasses, and possibly look toward using a compost tea. I'm just going off of the Nutritional Values on wikipedia, and thinking that even though 3.5 oz of it has 32 mg, I'd not want to add any more minerals to the soil, and just focus on the NPK. Possibly look at using some of the GCF N-Ext products.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn 
It is a very nice set of results.
But for your consideration:
https://www.uaf.edu/files/ces/publications-db/catalog/anr/HGA-00026.pdf


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> @Colonel K0rn
> It is a very nice set of results.
> But for your consideration:
> https://www.uaf.edu/files/ces/publications-db/catalog/anr/HGA-00026.pdf


So, you're saying I'm a FunGi, eh?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> So, you're saying I'm a FunGi, eh?


With those P levels, you might actually be a NO FunGi. You'd be knee-capping your grass. Big Time.


----------



## Nscottreed (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm in North Texas and Texas A&M did the soil test. I've continued to do research and learned from a local area gardening expert, Neil Sperry, that NTX has naturally occurring high levels of P. He says the P in the ground is just as available in the bag and to stop using P enriched fert immediately. I just really like milorganite for the no burn slow release.

I contacted Milorganite directly and talked to one of their agrimologists. Very nice person. They recommended i continue to use their product and perform another soil test next year.

I think the conclusion I've come to going to meet in the middle. I'm going to take a trial separation from Milorganite this year and revaluate next year.

In my search for P-free fert I found Vigoro organic. 7-0-3. It's not immediately available in store but they do free ship to store at HD. Thinking about giving that a try.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Nscottreed said:


> In my search for P-free fert I found Vigoro organic. 7-0-3. It's not immediately available in store but they do free ship to store at HD. Thinking about giving that a try.


There is also this stuff. It's kinda pricey and I think it ships free if you buy two at a time.

http://www.saferbrand.com/ringer-lawn-restore-ii-fertilizer-25-lb-9333


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Another organic options with no/low phosphorus.

Feather meal 13-0-0
Corn gluten meal 9-0-0
Soy meal 7-1-2


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Nscottreed said:


> I'm in North Texas and Texas A&M did the soil test. I've continued to do research and learned from a local area gardening expert, Neil Sperry, that NTX has naturally occurring high levels of P. He says the P in the ground is just as available in the bag and to stop using P enriched fert immediately. I just really like milorganite for the no burn slow release.
> 
> I contacted Milorganite directly and talked to one of their agrimologists. Very nice person. They recommended i continue to use their product and perform another soil test next year.
> 
> ...


@Nscottreed Thanks for the reply and clarification.


----------

